

Taggregate: news aggregator focuses on tags and what you like, not up/down votes - ajwilco
http://www.taggregate.net

======
ajwilco
I've had this itch I've been trying to scratch for a while, trying to deal
with several issues I have with news aggregators and comment sections.
Specifically, the tools seem to have just about come around to full on self
moderation, weeding out what the collective deems unimportant or
uninteresting. But as majority rule tends to do, this isolates the less common
opinions on what a good comment is.

Taggregate is my attempt to rework that. Let people vote not just good or bad
on a comment or submission, but let them label it how they see fit. Then, let
each user decide what is considered good and bad. If they want to see the
funny comments first, or the insightful ones.

In its current state, the site isn't 100% where I want it, but it's time to
get some others' opinions on what's missing. I'll be adding some more polished
mod tools, subscription groups, an All link, and someday, some jquery
smexiness.. If you've got any suggestions on what the site needs, or run into
any bugs, or jut have questions for me, feel free to post here, or contact me
on the site. Thanks! :D

